
What Apple's 'Limit Ad Tracking' Feature Actually Means to Users - scholia
http://www.doubleencore.com/2013/04/what-apples-limit-ad-tracking-feature-actually-means-to-users/
======
claudius
The solution to this problem, of course, would be data protection laws with
actual teeth:

Make it a crime to collect, store or distribute personal data without the
written, explicit consent of those of whom you collect said data in so far as
this data is not absolutely necessary for the expected conduct of business
(i.e. billing information when you buy something) and give people the right to
a listing of data stored about them and to require the deletion of said data
at any time. Then jail the CEO of the next company to violate said law and
auction it off to the highest bidder. Boy would people look into only
collecting necessary data and respecting their users’ privacy.

As an added bonus, all the crappy business ideas that only work because of
targeted advertising would go downhill, too, ridding the net of gossip news,
irrelevant apps and whatever else one doesn’t like :)

